# Problem with the Erotica Author Forum?



## Paranormal Piper (Sep 24, 2012)

I went to visit the Erotica Author Forum and a page popped up saying the account had been suspended. Anybody know what's up with that?


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah, I emailed R. He said its down, but doesn't know why.


----------



## Paranormal Piper (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks, Jamie. I don't have R's email so didn't know how to get in touch with anyone. Hopefully, it will be up soon. Gotta get my forum fix for the day


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

I know right, that place is my crack.


----------



## BusyScribbler (Jan 28, 2014)

Jamie Klaire said:


> Yeah, I emailed R. He said its down, but doesn't know why.


Yep, same. Guessing he's drowning in 'omg' mails right now, poor guy. 

Edit: Hey, first post, I guess. Way to pop my kboards cherry.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

BusyScribbler said:


> Yep, same. Guessing he's drowning in 'omg' mails right now, poor guy.


Hey, first post. Congrats.*waves*
See what it being down has driven us to? Communicating in the light, lol.


----------



## BusyScribbler (Jan 28, 2014)

Jamie Klaire said:


> Hey, first post. Congrats.*waves*
> See what it being down has driven us to? Communicating in the light, lol.


Madness.


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

LOTS of emails, hehehe.    That's ok. 

I believe the problem to be temporary and EAF is down for everyone. No one was banned or anything, although neither me or J has been able to reach the site admin/owner as of yet to get details. That's because the entire site, not just the forum, appears to be unavailable.

If the issue isn't resolved in a few days, I'll just buck up and create a new private forum for everyone to migrate over to through the TNL website.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

raminar_dixon said:


> LOTS of emails, hehehe.  That's ok.
> 
> I believe the problem to be temporary and EAF is down for everyone. No one was banned or anything, although neither me or J has been able to reach the site admin/owner as of yet to get details. That's because the entire site, not just the forum, appears to be unavailable.
> 
> If the issue isn't resolved in a few days, I'll just buck up and create a new private forum for everyone to migrate over to through the TNL website.


Heeere he comes to save the daaayyyyyy!


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

How long does one usually wait before being approved for the forum?


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Kalypsō said:


> How long does one usually wait before being approved for the forum?


I'd say it depends on how quickly the site admin can get to you...which is anywhere between 24 hours and 2 weeks.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Perhaps God has stepped in to put a stop to you fornicators.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

raminar_dixon said:


> I'd say it depends on how quickly the site admin can get to you...which is anywhere between 24 hours and 2 weeks.


Okay. It hasn't been quite two weeks yet.


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

swolf said:


> Perhaps God has stepped in to put a stop to you fornicators.


I hope so. The walls are getting pretty greasy in here.


----------



## Thatonegirl (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh thank goodness *wipes brow* I thought I was suspended.


----------



## Vermicious Knid (Apr 1, 2013)

raminar_dixon said:


> If the issue isn't resolved in a few days, I'll just buck up and create a new private forum for everyone to migrate over to through the TNL website.


I for one welcome our potential Raminar overlord.

Anyways how's everyone doing, how is writing going today. I am 3900 words into a gay cowboy romance. To quote the greatest country artist ever:


Willie Nelson said:


> What did you think all them saddles and boots was about?


----------



## mypocketshurt (Oct 19, 2014)

*phew*

Jamie, you must have felt like you were in some bizarre, Truman Show-esque psych experiment, after everything these past few days.


----------



## LanceGreencastle (Nov 25, 2011)

Kalypsō said:


> How long does one usually wait before being approved for the forum?


I had to email a couple of reminders. I posted for a bit, then a lurked for a bit then it's been about a month since I last visited.
Though now that I know it's down I need to log on right now.


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

Glad I saw this on my phone before I made it to my laptop today. Heart attack averted.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

mypocketshurt said:


> *phew*
> 
> Jamie, you must have felt like you were in some bizarre, Truman Show-esque psych experiment, after everything these past few days.


Lol, yep. Pure panic. Shoulda seen my email to Ram.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Boyd said:


> darn you. I have to wipe tea out of my keys now!


Tea? Is that what we're calling whiskey now?


----------



## BusyScribbler (Jan 28, 2014)

Typical

1. Go check if EAF is still down. Yup.
2. Quick task switch to IRC.
3. Ok, do the rounds before starting another pom. First I read EAF.
4. D'oh.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

WHEW! Does somebody want to step over to the faux-Amazon-leaks thread and explain to not-Snowden how Adult filters work?


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Apparently, you should keep all explicit content out of your book and not list it in "erotic." I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Kalypsō said:


> Apparently, you should keep all explicit content out of your book and not list it in "erotic." I'm going back to sleep.


Especially "the bad word." smh


----------



## BusyScribbler (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyway, I guess I'll actually write some erotica or something then, until we find out what's up with EAF.  Man, and here I thought I was going to get out of working today.


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Jamie Klaire said:


> Lol, yep. Pure panic. Shoulda seen my email to Ram.


Ha! Your email was very nice compared to some.

I've had quite a few people screaming at me actually (mostly lurkers). I guess they thought that I owned the site or I banned them or something.

I do not own EAF.

I do own, though. *snickers*


----------



## Elise Artez (Feb 17, 2011)

What am I supposed to do now? My whole routine is messed up. I guess I'll have to actually be productive instead of refreshing the forums...

(Thanks Ram! Glad you guys are trying to get ahold of the admin.)


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Boyd said:


> Lol tea for now, I've had the flu... although tonight I may have to bust out the whiskey and see if I can sweat the ick out!!!!!!


Seriously:
http://www.food.com/recipe/dr-pats-hot-toddy-cold-remedy-234344


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

bobfrost said:


> To be fair, that's a perfectly acceptable place to start if you're trying to avoid an adult filter.
> 
> For example, if you draw children's books about ponies, and be SUPER CAREFUL not to put them in the Erotica category, you will DEFINITELY not end up with an adult flag.
> 
> LOL


I guess I'll have to be careful with that My Little Pony fan fiction about the Ponyville lesbian


Spoiler



gangbang


. Wait, can I say that on kboards?

_No.  --Betsy_


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

LisaGloria said:


> WHEW! Does somebody want to step over to the faux-Amazon-leaks thread and explain to not-Snowden how Adult filters work?


Lol, my panic actually made me jump in early over there. And then I ducked back out. But you guys are all here! And since my pen name may now be dead, what's a few one stars, right?


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Kalypsō said:


> I guess I'll have to be careful with that My Little Pony fan fiction about the Ponyville lesbian
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Prob not, but just wait til you read the Katy Perry Sesame Street one on EAF.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jamie Klaire said:


> Prob not, but just wait til you read the Katy Perry Sesame Street one on EAF.


Oh Elmo. I love crayons too!


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Jamie Klaire said:


> Prob not, but just wait til you read the Katy Perry Sesame Street one on EAF.


Hey, let's not give away all the forum's secrets out here, ok?


----------



## BusyScribbler (Jan 28, 2014)

raminar_dixon said:


> Hey, let's not give away all the forum's secrets out here, ok?


Yeah, particularly that one. *whistles*


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

raminar_dixon said:


> Hey, let's not give away all the forum's secrets out here, ok?





BusyScribbler said:


> Yeah, particularly that one. *whistles*


Lol, sorry. Just trying to sweeten the pot. Kalypso's the one I mentioned I was trying to poach from here.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes, I write exclusively about lesbian My Little Pony


Spoiler



gangbangs


. What they do to Pinkypie could get me banned!  I do look forward to getting the approval at some point. There are a lot of virgins to deflower and it's always better to do it with company.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

PFUDOR. Do you guys ever actually write, or do you just post on the forum and make bundles?


----------



## BusyScribbler (Jan 28, 2014)

KelliWolfe said:


> PFUDOR. Do you guys ever actually write, or do you just post on the forum and make bundles?


Oh crap. I knew I was forgetting something. *off to bundle*


----------



## Irish Mint (Jul 19, 2014)

raminar_dixon said:


> Ha! Your email was very nice compared to some.
> 
> I've had quite a few people screaming at me actually (mostly lurkers). I guess they thought that I owned the site or I banned them or something.
> 
> ...


Man I thought I was banned when I saw the account suspended page. Then I remembered it looked exactly like the notice on my site when I forgot to pay to hosting bills.

Ram, you should discuss with the admin to setup an auto-backup to email to you every week, at least. That way all that content isn't lost in case something happens.

Thanks for making this thread Jamie, I was getting worried a bit there


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

My whole routine is ruined! *twiddles thumbs*


----------



## 72263 (Sep 10, 2013)

Elise Artez said:


> What am I supposed to do now? My whole routine is messed up. I guess I'll have to actually be productive instead of refreshing the forums...
> 
> (Thanks Ram! Glad you guys are trying to get ahold of the admin.)


Pretty much this! Guess I'll have to fire up Scrivener and actually write.


----------



## Eros (Oct 17, 2014)

Irish Mint said:


> Man I thought I was banned when I saw the account suspended page. Then I remembered it looked exactly like the notice on my site when I forgot to pay to hosting bills.


This, it's exactly the same as when I forget to update payment information on my hosting.

Never heard of the site before, hoping they put some money in the meter soon, want to check it out!

(unless the account suspension is for it being an erotic forum on a hosting that doesn't allow that sort of thing, in which case it may be more difficult)


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

I didn't know of this place's existence, and I went to check it out. I'd like to join (I think, as long as I'm under no obligation to write brony porn or anything with Katy Perry), but it says account suspended. I hope it is reinstated quickly.


----------



## BusyScribbler (Jan 28, 2014)

'Tis a silly place.

But very very useful.


----------



## Sharon Eros (Jul 27, 2014)

Kit Tunstall said:


> I didn't know of this place's existence, and I went to check it out. I'd like to join


Same here!


----------



## Catnip (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd like to join too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

raminar_dixon said:


> LOTS of emails, hehehe.  That's ok.
> 
> I believe the problem to be temporary and EAF is down for everyone. No one was banned or anything, although neither me or J has been able to reach the site admin/owner as of yet to get details. That's because the entire site, not just the forum, appears to be unavailable.
> 
> If the issue isn't resolved in a few days, I'll just buck up and create a new private forum for everyone to migrate over to through the TNL website.


I started writing erotica in 1999, left, and now I'm back under a new pen name. I'd love to join this forum. I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh cool, a new forum for me to waste my time on. As soon as it's either brought back up or a new one is created, that is.


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Whatever happens, whether it be a replacement for EAF or if the EAF comes back to life, I'll post about it here so everyone can stay informed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

raminar_dixon said:


> Whatever happens, whether it be a replacement for EAF or if the EAF comes back to life, I'll post about it here so everyone can stay informed.


You're awesome! Thank you!


----------



## devalong (Aug 28, 2014)

raminar_dixon said:


> I do not own EAF.
> 
> I do own, though. *snickers*


TNL is good stuff. No it's very good stuff. Much wow good. Very pony .


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

devalong said:


> TNL is good stuff. No it's very good stuff. Much wow good. Very pony .


Thanks, devalong!


----------



## Sharon Eros (Jul 27, 2014)

devalong said:


> TNL is good stuff. No it's very good stuff. Much wow good. Very pony .


I concur. The TNL promotions that I've run have been very helpful! Thanks to Ram for letting us know about when the forum comes back up. I have been looking for a group of likeminded people to talk about writing and marketing with. Most general writer's forums seem to be filled with people who primarily talk about erotica in pejorative terms. That gets old.


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Irish Mint said:


> Man I thought I was banned when I saw the account suspended page.


I guessed that the forum had had its account suspended by Hostgator. 

Is that not so, then, Raminar?


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

zoe tate said:


> I guessed that the forum had had its account suspended by Hostgator.
> 
> Is that not so, then, Raminar?


I have no idea. The owner of the eroticstockphotos.com website, which is the main site the forums are hosted under, has so far proved unreachable.

Of course, it's only been about 8 or so hours so anything is possible. I'm hoping this is a payment type of issue and not a content issue.


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

raminar_dixon said:


> I'm hoping this is a payment type of issue and not a content issue.


I see - and thanks for such a fast reply. Fingers crossed, then.


----------



## DaphneLoveling (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey, y'all.  Just emailed Raminar, who sent me to this thread.  Guess we're EAF refugees.  Hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## Misty (May 30, 2014)

Phew, I'm so glad to see some of the tribe here! Refreshing the suspended page was making me sad. I emailed Ram first thing, and he got right back to me. Ram, you're a superhero. I sure hope all is well with Maybella. Guess I have to write now *kicks toe in dirt*...


----------



## Cerise (Sep 30, 2014)

First kboards post just for you guys! I wanted to post my small victory :,( Hopefully the forums are back up soon. Now the real question: should I remotely work at my EDJ or finish this short and publish first (at 6k)?


----------



## Vermicious Knid (Apr 1, 2013)

Cerise said:


> First kboards post just for you guys! I wanted to post my small victory :,( Hopefully the forums are back up soon. Now the real question: should I remotely work at my EDJ or finish this short and publish first (at 6k)?


What kind of question even is this. You pub the story but bill the EDJ.


----------



## Cerise (Sep 30, 2014)

Vermicious Knid said:


> What kind of question even is this. You pub the story but bill the EDJ.


HA! I wish I could, but the EDJ needs me to produce a PowerPoint after researching their documents. :,(


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Cerise said:


> First kboards post just for you guys! I wanted to post my small victory :,( Hopefully the forums are back up soon. Now the real question: should I remotely work at my EDJ or finish this short and publish first (at 6k)?


if it's erotica, wait till monday


----------



## Cerise (Sep 30, 2014)

JullesBurn said:


> if it's erotica, wait till monday


It is! (I've never had a problem posting during the weekend.)


----------



## S.D (Jun 19, 2011)

I wish I could have videotaped my panic when I saw account suspended. Hopefully its back up soon!


----------



## S.D (Jun 19, 2011)

Cerise said:


> It is! (I've never had a problem posting during the weekend.)


I haven't either but after people talked about horror stories I stopped doing it. I only do suspense on weekends now. Which for some reason has been publishing in a matter of a few hours. Yesterday I hit Pub at 9pm and by midnight it was live...Lightning fast. Witchcraft I guess.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

S.D said:


> Witchcraft I guess.


Fer sure.


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Liv & Lacey said:


> Bookmarking. I hope it's not a content issue either. But it's a private forum so it would be weird if that was the case.


Not really. The actual site that the forums were hosted under was the eroticstockphotos.com site. There were plenty of risque photos that a web host might've found a puritanical offense to. But like I said, no one knows right now what is going on. Unfortunately EAF's admin/owner is MIA at the moment. We can only hope that it isn't something serious going on with her.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

raminar_dixon said:


> We can only hope that it isn't something serious going on with her.


Oh shoot. I hope not. But she seems like a free spirit. Maybe a fun weekend? Fingers crossed.


----------



## Irish Mint (Jul 19, 2014)

The forum is back! Everyone get on there. Time to procrasturbate


----------



## BusyScribbler (Jan 28, 2014)

They are indeed back. Hooray!


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

I toad a so.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2014)

Irish Mint said:


> The forum is back! Everyone get on there. Time to procrasturbate


I registered! As soon as I get confirmation, I'm in!


----------



## Sharon Eros (Jul 27, 2014)

Fantastic, I just registered and look forward to checking it out.


----------



## Catnip (Sep 7, 2013)

Just registered too


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Be aware all you fine folks who are signing up: registration at EAF is handled manually and it can take anywhere between a few hours and a few weeks for your membership to be processed. There's not much, if anything, I can do to speed this process along. If you've paid, registered, and you still can't login after 2 weeks then hit me with a PM here at KBoards and I'll send your information along to the forum owner to make sure she didn't miss you or something.


----------



## BusyScribbler (Jan 28, 2014)

Rough going this week.


----------



## BusyScribbler (Jan 28, 2014)

Boyd said:


> so uh.. is the site down again? I keep getting an sql error :/


Back now. Seems this was a blip of a more temporary sort. Historically the forums have been rock solid, so hopefully these are just related quirks that are working themselves out.


----------



## Irish Mint (Jul 19, 2014)

4th outage in a week. The forum's on its last legs   

RIP


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

Still down for me as well. The erotic stock photo site is also down.


----------



## mypocketshurt (Oct 19, 2014)

Bueller?


----------



## BusyScribbler (Jan 28, 2014)

No idea what's going on, but I'm sure it'll be back. Otherwise alternative solutions will be found. It hasn't been down a day yet.


----------



## blunch (Oct 22, 2014)

RIP EAF you will be miss


----------



## M.G. Russell (Sep 23, 2014)

It's been down most of the day for me. Sure hope it gets back up SOON!


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

I've started a Private Google Hangout. 

If you are an erotica author and want in, PM me with your gmail - I'll send you an invite. 

Julles


----------



## Irish Mint (Jul 19, 2014)

With the new "family friendly" rules here on kboards, I need my EAF fix more than ever. Where art thou EAF  

Looks like Maybella has given up on both the forum and her stock site.

I sound like a junkie having withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

JullesBurn said:


> I've started a Private Google Hangout.
> 
> If you are an erotica author and want in, PM me with your gmail - I'll send you an invite.
> 
> Julles


Oh cool! This is good. Someone else mentioned Reddit, but I'm never on Reddit. However, I am on Google. So I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

swolf said:


> Perhaps God has stepped in to put a stop to you fornicators.


Is God spelled Google?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

Irish Mint said:


> With the new and incredibly stupid "family friendly" rules here on kboards, I need my EAF fix more than ever. Where art thou EAF
> 
> Looks like Maybella has given up on both the forum and her stock site.
> 
> I sound like a junkie having withdrawal symptoms


Yes, I'm ready to pay my fee. So it sucks that I can't get to the site. This is not the first time it's had problems. Why is this happening?


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

If EAF is not back up by tomorrow morning, I've made plans to establish a new, private forum for everyone to use. Hopefully this new, potential forum will be open for registration by November 1st.

-The rules will be the same: Don't be an ****hole. That's pretty much the only rule we'd need.
-The forum will be private & behind a $5 one-time-fee paywall. Registrations will be approved manually.
-Existing EAF members will be able to join for free. New people will have to shell out five bucks.
-I'll be on it nearly every single day because I am anything _but_ hands-off. I don't anticipate problems like we've seen the last few weeks. I'll probably pay for 2 years of forum costs up front out the gate so the financial side won't be an issue.
-Don't send me invite requests yet or I'll lose my mind. I'll post here, on my FB, everywhere I can to inform current members about where to go and how to get in. After the existing members get settled, then I'll begin registering new people.

That is all.


----------



## Irish Mint (Jul 19, 2014)

You're the best RAM


----------



## Cerise (Sep 30, 2014)

Ram's in the save the day once again. I hope you do this even if the forums do go up, just because it'll probably happen again unless she increases the bandwidth.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

raminar_dixon said:


> If EAF is not back up by tomorrow morning, I've made plans to establish a new, private forum for everyone to use. Hopefully this new, potential forum will be open for registration by November 1st.
> 
> -The rules will be the same: Don't be an ****hole. That's pretty much the only rule we'd need.
> -The forum will be private & behind a $5 one-time-fee paywall. Registrations will be approved manually.
> ...


First of all, congratulations on being one of the Top 100 erotica authors over at Amazon, and second of all, you rock! EAF is needed now more than ever. So thank you very much for doing this. I'll wait for your info.


----------



## Vermicious Knid (Apr 1, 2013)

add me to the cookie list


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

raminar_dixon said:


> If EAF is not back up by tomorrow morning, I've made plans to establish a new, private forum for everyone to use. Hopefully this new, potential forum will be open for registration by November 1st


Is it terrible that I'm hoping and praying that EAF stays down?


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

I feel like I'm hanging around waiting for adult swim to start up again.


----------



## Catnip (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Raminar. I only got into the EAF a few days ago. Either way, I hope we'll have somewhere where we can talk freely soon.

I like the Reddit erotica authors group too. Not sure how to get into the other two.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Kat S said:


> Is it terrible that I'm hoping and praying that EAF stays down?





LisaGloria said:


> I feel like I'm hanging around waiting for adult swim to start up again.


Right?


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Been 2 days and I'm still waiting to get in.


----------



## EloaBrace (Sep 22, 2014)

Count me in. I've only had my first serial episode up a few days, but there has been no movement. Granted I have 4 more ready to drop and 3 more by next week, but still, I need all the help I can get. I would also like to help contribute towards the startup costs.

One thing...is 5$ enough of a deterrent?


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

If the forum doesn't make its way back into the land of the living, I'd like an invite to the new one when / if it's created. I mostly write romance and erotic romance these days, and I'd love to contribute to the community.


----------



## M.G. Russell (Sep 23, 2014)

raminar_dixon said:


> If EAF is not back up by tomorrow morning, I've made plans to establish a new, private forum for everyone to use. Hopefully this new, potential forum will be open for registration by November 1st.
> 
> -The rules will be the same: Don't be an ****hole. That's pretty much the only rule we'd need.
> -The forum will be private & behind a $5 one-time-fee paywall. Registrations will be approved manually.
> ...


You are a lifesaver, Ram! And especially in light of the fact that KBoards is now censoring erotica posts. I can't wait to get on your new forum.

Can I ask that you only allow people who either write and/or read erotica to join? We don't need a bunch of prudes who want to do nothing but find fault with the erotica category.

You rock, man!


----------



## DaphneLoveling (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey, all. Just checkin' in.  Thanks for your communication, Raminar.


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

Drew Smith said:


> Having to resist:
> 
> Ram? Is it up yet? Ram? How about now? Anything? Ram?


Lol, that's funny. And I love the new outfit.


----------



## Oaklandish (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks, Ram. You are the best.


----------



## eveadrian (Jan 27, 2014)

Waiting...

(I go by generalorders over there btw)


----------



## blunch (Oct 22, 2014)

This is thrilling.


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

We have a solution.

The solution costs $10 instead of $5, but it will be worth it.

I'll have more info soon. Hold onto your britches.


----------



## kirtkinkly (Oct 30, 2014)

What is the advantage of being in this forum?


----------



## S.D (Jun 19, 2011)

Now that the forum is down I didn't realize how much time I spent perusing. Waiting patiently and holding onto said britches. Side-note: I think this has been my most productive few days in a while.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Al Dente said:


> If the forum doesn't make its way back into the land of the living, I'd like an invite to the new one when / if it's created. I mostly write romance and erotic romance these days, and I'd love to contribute to the community.


Same here.


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

kirtkinkly said:


> What is the advantage of being in this forum?


You can post openly about selfpubbing erotica, get advice from authors who have been selling it successfully for years, work together with newer erotica authors if you want, and there will be a manual-approval process & a paywall to help keep out spammers, scammers, and otherwise undesirable types of folks.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

S.D said:


> Now that the forum is down I didn't realize how much time I spent perusing. Waiting patiently and holding onto said britches. Side-note: I think this has been my most productive few days in a while.


Yeah. I got 8K out and edited yesterday. Geez. But man, I miss a nice grown-up conversation.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Drew Smith said:


> This old thing? Oh I just had it laying around in my closet...


That bare midriff is titillating me quite a bit. That was your intention, wasn't it. ADMIT IT!


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

> What is the advantage of being in this forum?


I'm on a few genre specific forums, two for erotica and one for romance, and the advantage is everyone is immersed in the subject. There are usually some people around who are very successful who can offer advice. You can find crit partners or just hang out. Erotica specific, despite the recent emergence of the moral minority here, people who write erotica are heavily self censoring here about what they're writing, what they are interested in, and so on. You'll find a lot more blunt stuff.


----------



## LanceGreencastle (Nov 25, 2011)

Count me in too raminar. Even though i spent more time lurking than posting on EAF.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm definitely in as well. I've got my $10 waiting.


----------



## o.gasim (Oct 5, 2014)

Will those of us who have paid and registered for EAF but not recieved a confirmation email be allowed into the new forum for free?


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

The new forum is UP.

http://dirtydiscourse.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=67

DD is owned by the wonderful and glamorous Scarlet Cox and admin'd by her and myself.

The link above contains the instructions for how to gain access.

*EAF members*, you do not have to pay anything. Just register. If you want to send a payment as a _donation_, it will be welcomed and used to help pay for hosting. Make sure to include a username I will recognize when you signup so I will know who you are. Better still,_ if you weren't an active poster at EAF_, you need to email me at [email protected] so I know who you are. I'll be verifying all the accounts I don't recognize if/when EAF ever comes back up, so no funny business.

*New people that are not EAF members* - you'll need to pay $10 for access. If you have a problem with that, continue to enjoy your family-friendly experience here at kboards. 

*If you paid for an EAF membership but have not been granted entry yet - I'm not considering you an EAF member. Sorry. Them's the breaks. How you handle the payment you made for an EAF membership is up to you. EAF might come back up, it might not come back up. I have no idea since I am only a moderator there and have had zero contact with the EAF admin since everything went down.


----------



## NoahPorter (Sep 15, 2013)

Just signed up for the new site! Paid the big bucks. Will (not-so)patiently await word.


----------



## Irish Mint (Jul 19, 2014)

raminar_dixon said:


> If you have a problem with that, continue to enjoy your family-friendly experience here at kboards.


lmfao


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I just signed up under the name Al Dente and paid the $10.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

I paid again. With a smile and smutbux.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow. I was approved almost instantly. Thanks!


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Yep, we are getting a ton of people all at once. No problem. We are approving as fast as we can.

If you don't get added within, like, an hour that means I didn't recognize your username. Don't hate me, just email me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

M.G. Russell said:


> Can I ask that you only allow people who either write and/or read erotica to join? We don't need a bunch of prudes who want to do nothing but find fault with the erotica category.
> 
> You rock, man!


+1


----------



## M.G. Russell (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you Ram and Scarlet! You are the best and you both rock!   Just went and signed up and am awaiting approval.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

Drew Smith said:


> This old thing? Oh I just had it laying around in my closet...


Ha Ha! You guys rock!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

raminar_dixon said:


> The new forum is UP.
> 
> http://dirtydiscourse.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=67
> 
> ...


Hooray! I'm sending my info now, and who knows, I may even pay more than $10.


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks, Ram and Scarlet!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

Hooray!!!  I'm in!!!!


----------



## mypocketshurt (Oct 19, 2014)

Submitted.  See you folks soon!


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

paid but forgot to include my username


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Kalypsō said:


> paid but forgot to include my username


I remembered you. You should have access now.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yay! Thanks.


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Wahey, thanks ever so much to Raminar and Scarlet! Was granted access within seconds. Marvellous!


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Maisy said:


> Very nice of you Ram! I think I'll have to pass though. As one of the people who signed up for the EAF in the last few weeks it appears I've been burned once. I'm working to get my donation back from that forum but I won't be paying to join an online forum again.


Did you get approved at EAF?

PM me when you get a chance and we'll figure something out.


----------



## JSViolett (Aug 28, 2014)

I'd love to join but is there a reason we have to give our real name, mailing address, tel. etc even though we're paying via Pay Pal?  I thought the idea of using PP was to *not* have to enter that info.

thanks!


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

JSViolett said:


> I'd love to join but is there a reason we have to give our real name, mailing address, tel. etc even though we're paying via Pay Pal? I thought the idea of using PP was to *not* have to enter that info.
> 
> thanks!


You don't have to put RL name, address, phone #.

Just make sure you put in the username you registered under when you checkout so we can connect the payment to the username.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

I registered with the same username as here and EAF.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2014)

I asked my first question in the forum, and I received friendly, helpful answers. Dirty Discourse *is* worth the admission price.


----------



## JSViolett (Aug 28, 2014)

raminar_dixon said:


> You don't have to put RL name, address, phone #.
> Just make sure you put in the username you registered under when you checkout so we can connect the payment to the username.


wonderful! sent my payment in. thanks for setting this up!


----------



## rubysecret (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm only a lurker here and was not a member of the other forum but I just sent registration/payment.
Looking forward to coming out into the light.
twitter @rubysecret


----------



## kirtkinkly (Oct 30, 2014)

I registered but still no email. Do I have to pay before getting an email?


----------



## o.gasim (Oct 5, 2014)

Just registered. I understand the issue with EAF members who hadn't been granted membership.

For those of you who paid but never got in, you can file a dispute with paypal to get your $10 back.


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

kirtkinkly said:


> I registered but still no email. Do I have to pay before getting an email?


I see you as registered but not yet approved. That means we are still waiting for your payment. After that, you'll be able to login and access the forum.


----------



## Aimster (Oct 30, 2014)

I get an access denied 'general error' when I try to visit the forum...am I doing something wrong?


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Aimster said:


> I get an access denied 'general error' when I try to visit the forum...am I doing something wrong?


If you're trying to visit EAF, it is still down.

Dirty Discourse is up and running. That is the new forum I posted links to earlier.


----------



## southernwriter (Dec 29, 2013)

I joined DD earlier as Callie (my EAF username).


----------



## Aimster (Oct 30, 2014)

raminar_dixon said:


> If you're trying to visit EAF, it is still down.
> 
> Dirty Discourse is up and running. That is the new forum I posted links to earlier.


D'oh. 

Signed up, my username is Aimee.


----------



## M_D (Oct 26, 2014)

I just signed up and got approved at EAF on Sunday and have barely got to look at anything over there. Just registered at DirtyDiscourse and sent Ram an email. I'm new to this so hopefully I can get on there soon.

edit: Such a fast response! Thanks Ram!


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey guys, when you make your payment, please include your username somewhere when you fill out the form at checkout. You don't have to put your real name. Put the username you are registering under at DD so we know who you are. This will make approving people go much, much faster.

Thanks!


----------



## M.G. Russell (Sep 23, 2014)

Would it be against the rules here if a person put a note about the new forum in that thread about 'Family Friendly'? Probably many of those who posted there already know about this anyway, but there may be some who don't. Just wondering.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Okay, wow. I guess I'll have to go back and figure out where I went wrong. I signed up 6 days ago, never got anything resembling any sort of request for money. 

I'm willing to throw my money at this just to have a place to talk erotica without having to censor my mouth. Just tell me where to throw it.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

M.G. Russell said:


> Would it be against the rules here if a person put a note about the new forum in that thread about 'Family Friendly'? Probably many of those who posted there already know about this anyway, but there may be some who don't. Just wondering.


Please don't. This thread did the trick, I bet.


----------



## M.G. Russell (Sep 23, 2014)

LisaGloria said:


> Please don't. This thread did the trick, I bet.


Okay, okay, I'll tell that little devil sitting on my shoulder telling me to do it to buzz off and take a hike. I can resist. I can resist. I can resist!


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I applied, paid, and was approved in like 5 minutes.    That's practically a quicker time than filing out and getting approved for a credit card these days.    Very nice. I'm excited to have this resource!


----------



## kirtkinkly (Oct 30, 2014)

I just paid for the future of my education in the journey of eroticism!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2014)

It's a very nice forum, and you don't have to deal with negative or prudish attitudes about erotica.  Nor do you have to deal with people who don't know erotica and who don't know what the heck they're talking about.

I got two very important questions answered today, and I'm quite happy now.


----------



## Susan in TX (Sep 17, 2014)

It took me longer to decide on a username than it did to get approval.   Thanks.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

raminar_dixon said:


> Hey guys, when you make your payment, please include your username somewhere when you fill out the form at checkout. You don't have to put your real name. Put the username you are registering under at DD so we know who you are. This will make approving people go much, much faster.


Paypal already transmits the real name and full address to the recipient.


----------



## Catnip (Sep 7, 2013)

I sent you an email Raminar


----------



## ScarletCox (Oct 31, 2014)

Morning, folks!

Ram is off-shift and I'm on (all hail timezones).

Could I take a moment to reiterate the three-step process:

1: Register for access to the forum.

2: Purchase Access. This is a $10 one-time fee. In the notes section of your purchase, *include your newly-created forum username*.

3: Accounts will be authorised within 5 working days.

If you have created a forum account but not yet paid, you will need to fling your $10 over the wall unless you were a pre-existing EAF Member; in that instance, please wait for Ram to confirm your account when he logs on and gets to his inbox(es) 

If you have paid and still not had your forum account activated, please check the email address that you paid from. I have four payments from people who haven't used the same username or email address for payment and forum registration and so no clue who you are. Reply to the email I've sent you with your forum login and I'll get you activated right away.

If you were concerned about your private details reaching me:

1: I have a lousy memory

2: I too value my privacy and will not under any circumstance bother digging through records to out your real details if you used them

3: Paypal does indeed send those details over to everyone you make a PayPal payment to. To avoid this, you can create a business PayPal account which taps into the same bank account and card details as your regular account. It's a little bit of kerfuffle to get it configured correctly, but once it's up and running you have a Business account for all your smut-slinging, so if this is a serious endeavour for you it's worth doing.

4: I've found a bit of code to strip those requests from the form. I'mma install it right away


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Scarlet nailed it.

Neither of us cares about your real name or where you live. We promise not to come to your house dressed as innocent trick or treaters in Power Rangers costumes and murder you while you try to hand out fun size Snickers.

Also, if you registered yesterday and you're from EAF and you still haven't had your account activated then you need to email me. I, like Scarlet, have a terrible memory when it comes to names so I might have forgotten you. Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.

Thanks


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

Okay. Wow. Talk about your excellent customer service. I JUST NOW paid and got access.

JUST NOW.

*breathes a sigh of relief* Now I can take my cranky butt to the erotica discussions.


----------



## Catnip (Sep 7, 2013)

That was quick, thank you


----------



## Paranormal Piper (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow! Patience is not a virtue. I was good and didn't scramble when I learned EAF was down (also, I was busy IRL), and then I come over today to see all that's happened. Wow... again.

RIP EAF. Long live Dirty Discourse. I registered under the same name used in EAF (mjshaw)


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah, very quick approval yesterday. Thank you! I know you must be getting flooded.


----------



## K.T. Parks (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like it is down gain 

I am seeing:

*General Error
SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]

Access denied for user 'eroticau_phpb1'@'localhost' to database 'eroticau_phpb1' [1044]

An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.*


----------



## That Author (Nov 17, 2013)

You're looking in the wrong place K.T. See this from pg 6:



raminar_dixon said:


> The new forum is UP.
> 
> http://dirtydiscourse.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=67
> 
> ...


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

I still havent got  access if they dont do something I will be expecting my $10 back. Cheeky gits its been over 7 days


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Eclectic Authoress said:


> Ha Ha! You guys rock!!


Im still waiting and its been over 7 days. What other forum gets away with this?


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

I was at this forum http://eroticauthorforum.com/

And I paid the $10. Emailed them and waited, waited, waited and got no access.

Now the forum is down. What is going on Who is charge of this place? And what are the heck they doing? I emailed them my username and paypal details no luck.

One more day and Im putting in for a refund through paypal.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

mjshaw said:


> Wow! Patience is not a virtue. I was good and didn't scramble when I learned EAF was down (also, I was busy IRL), and then I come over today to see all that's happened. Wow... again.
> 
> RIP EAF. Long live Dirty Discourse. I registered under the same name used in EAF (mjshaw)


Are you telling me that forum i paid $10 on have run off?

I want my $10 back.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

SCAMMERS!!!

And I see that the paypal was marked as donation so they could do a runner.

Well i will be nipping this in the bud pretty damn sure, and contacting paypal if I dont hear back from these erotic freaks in the next 24hs. 

hell has no fury like a women's scorn


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

raminar_dixon said:


> The new forum is UP.
> 
> http://dirtydiscourse.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=67
> 
> ...


I paid for EAF membership and after 7 days was not granted access, I didn't even get a bloody email back or my money back. Now if you think I am going to sit by while you guys rip others off, you have another thing coming. If i dont see:

A: Access in the next 24hrs
B: Money back

I will not only get my money back from paypal, i will report your forum for fraud.

1 or 2 days waiting around is normal
3 or 4 is being patient
5 or 6 is a joke
7 - you had better have a jerry hat as I'm going rain fire down on you.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Just want to give kalel a hug, jelly beans and chocolate.  
Oh and I am not at either forum.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

Crayola said:


> Kalel, Chill girl, chill.............
> 
> authoreroticaforum is DOWN. That's kinda the point of this thread. A ton of the peeps from EAF and a ton from reddit and kboard refugees have gone to dirty discourse. If you setup an account there, Ram or Scarlett will probably know who you are after 5 posts like this........


Here you know what, that has nothing to do with the fact that they have let 7 days go by without replying to my emails and some folks above who registered and paid before me, have already got access. I still haven't got what i paid for. Zero, no access and no money back and no email saying sorry we are idiots. Just complete disregard.

If that was an offline service, they likely would be out of business by day two.

As for a forum going down, that's just sloppy behavior. It shows they don't give a toot about what they are offering, but quite willing to take peoples money. In which case I am leaning towards just getting money back.

I have given them 24hrs to sort their stuff out. If not. I will contact paypal for a refund and report them for fraud.


----------



## o.gasim (Oct 5, 2014)

kalel said:


> Here you know what, that has nothing to do with the fact that they have let 7 days go by without replying to my email and some folks above who ordered after me, have already had access.
> 
> I have given them 24hrs to sort their stuff out. If not. I will contact paypal for a refund and report them for fraud.


Not trying to get in the middle of this, but am trying to understand this thread for Kalel. Did you register and oay for EAF or DD?

They are 2 different entities.

Personally, I paid for EAF and had the same issues you are reporting. When DD was announced days later I started the refund process with Paypal for my EAF membership and registered for DD. To say the $10 has been worth it would be an understatement. Now that I'm on the inside looking out, I would even say the $20 will have been worth it if Paypal doesn't approve the refund.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

It appears i have got an answer

*"I'm not in charge of the eroticauthorforum (EAF). I was only a moderator of the forum. The admin/owner has been MIA for almost two weeks now and the site has been mostly down for that same amount of time. Before that, the forum ran successfully for over a year with very few problems. I don't know what happened, although I wish I did. At this point I'm advising everyone who paid for a membership there to seek a refund with Paypal because it doesn't look very likely that these payment issues will be addressed in a very timely manner.

Sorry you're having to deal with this.

-Ram"*

Well we know who the owner is as it's listed as the support as http://ursulagraham.com/

If they deal like this with a forum. I would hate to employ them for photography service.

I am contacting paypal now.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

o.gasim said:


> Not trying to get in the middle of this, but am trying to understand this thread for Kalel. Did you register and oay for EAF or DD?
> 
> They are 2 different entities.
> 
> Personally, I paid for EAF and had the same issues you are reporting. When DD was announced days later I started the refund process with Paypal for my EAF membership and registered for DD. To say the $10 has been worth it would be an understatement. Now that I'm on the inside looking out, I would even say the $20 will have been worth it if Paypal doesn't approve the refund.


EAF was who i signed up with and paid $10

Now im trying to get that money back through paypal as they never gave access after 7 days. And that forum was up when I registered and several days after it was still up.

Seems this photography business is the owner.

As for them being 2 entities. If that is so, I am a little bit leary of signing up with DD after being burnt. ESPECIALLY when DD has a note on their forum that says. "If you are not active for one month we will boot you out without a refund." ( NICE WAY TO START A RELATIONSHIP)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My suggestion is for the organizers of the new forum to start a new thread as an author services thread.  I think there's confusion as the beginning of this thread is all about the EAF.  Simpler and cleaner to have a new announcement than to try to go back and clean up this thread to prevent confusion.

Betsy


----------



## Desmond X. Torres (Mar 16, 2013)

Bump so I can read up on this in the a.m.


----------



## ScarletCox (Oct 31, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My suggestion is for the organizers of the new forum to start a new thread as an author services thread. I think there's confusion as the beginning of this thread is all about the EAF. Simpler and cleaner to have a new announcement than to try to go back and clean up this thread to prevent confusion.
> 
> Betsy


Thank you, Betsy. I shall do just this


----------



## Sandra K. Williams (Jun 15, 2013)

Is Hostgator the host for EAF? If so, then the outage isn't on them, and there was nothing they could do to fix it. _Even their email would have been down._

From http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/HostGator :



> October 2014 Blackout
> During the morning of October 29, 2014 Hostgator suffered another major outage that affected their reseller accounts. The company did not immediately announce the cause of the outage, though they stated, on Facebook and their forum, that an OS upgrade was the cause of the issue. (They made the reseller sections of their forum inaccessible to the public, visible only to registered users.)[24] As of 6:10pm PDT, the outage persisted, and HostGator became non-responsive on Facebook, Twitter, and its own support forum. Users reported being hung up on via live chat and phone, despite waiting hours to be connected. As of 9:30pm PDT, the outage continued, though HostGator Support stated they are making progress [25] and were offering uptime credit to customers that request it.[26] As of 6:45am EDT on October 30, 2014, there was still no resolution for sites with mysql databases. No ETA announced on most recent forum update. As of 10:00 am EDT on November 1, 2014, many reseller accounts were still without service or with only intermittent service. Still no public statement of how, when, or if service would be back to 100%. Many users reported that databases had been restored, but had been wound back to week-old backups, with all newer data lost. Others reported being unable to access their accounts to correct problems with the restored databases. Email service was also disrupted.[27] The server-level problems weren't resolved until shortly before 11:00 pm EST on November 2, 2014, almost five days after the outage began.[28] By 4:00 am EST on November 4, 2014, users were still reporting widespread account-level database problems.[29]


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Sandra K. Williams said:


> Is Hostgator the host for EAF? If so, then the outage isn't on them, and there was nothing they could do to fix it. _Even their email would have been down._
> 
> From http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/HostGator :


EAF came back up yesterday and the admin confirmed that this is exactly what happened.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My suggestion is for the organizers of the new forum to start a new thread as an author services thread. I think there's confusion as the beginning of this thread is all about the EAF. Simpler and cleaner to have a new announcement than to try to go back and clean up this thread to prevent confusion.
> 
> Betsy


YES! A new thread, please. I don't want DD's name tarnished due to problems with EAF. DD is an excellent forum.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

kalel said:


> As for them being 2 entities. If that is so, I am a little bit leary of signing up with DD after being burnt. ESPECIALLY when DD has a note on their forum that says. "If you are not active for one month we will boot you out without a refund." ( NICE WAY TO START A RELATIONSHIP)


You having problems with EAF has NOTHING to do with DD. DD is an excellent forum.


----------



## Irish Mint (Jul 19, 2014)

kalel said:


> ESPECIALLY when DD has a note on their forum that says. "If you are not active for one month we will boot you out without a refund." ( NICE WAY TO START A RELATIONSHIP)


So making a couple posts a month is too much for you? That policy is obviously there to prevent leeches with 0 posts soaking-up all the valuable info and never contributing in return.

PS: I recommend the mods close this thread


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

Irish Mint said:


> So making a couple posts a month is too much for you? That policy is obviously there to prevent leeches with 0 posts soaking-up all the valuable info and never contributing in return.
> 
> PS: I recommend the mods close this thread


Yes, please close the thread.


----------



## Catnip (Sep 7, 2013)

Could someone post a link to the page where it says you have to post once a month? I looked around, but didn't see this. I'd like to be aware of any rules, so I don't accidentally get myself kicked out


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Catnip said:


> Could someone post a link to the page where it says you have to post once a month? I looked around, but didn't see this. I'd like to be aware of any rules, so I don't accidentally get myself kicked out


http://dirtydiscourse.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=67


----------



## Catnip (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Raminar. But it just says  'You are not authorised to read this forum.'  (I am logged in)


----------



## raminar_dixon (Aug 26, 2013)

Catnip said:


> Thanks Raminar. But it just says 'You are not authorised to read this forum.' (I am logged in)


Huh. That's the "how to gain access" thread, should be open to all.

Anyway, here is what it says on that page:

This is a 3 step process:

1: Register for access to this forum.

2: Purchase Access. This is a $10 one-time fee. In the notes section of your purchase, include your newly-created forum username.

3: Accounts will be authorised within 5 working days.

If your application is not accepted, your payment will be returned to you.

Once you are authorised, participation is required. Accounts which are inactive for longer than a month will be removed without refund.


----------



## Catnip (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

EelKat said:
 

> {{{{kalel}}}}
> 
> shoveling more chocolate your way....and tossing in some jelly babies with Cin's jelly beans


EelKat I tried replying to your nice private message but couldn't it said I was blocked lol.


----------



## anotherpage (Apr 4, 2012)

raminar_dixon said:


> Once you are authorised, participation is required. Accounts which are inactive for longer than a month will be removed without refund.


Count me out then, there is nothing that I would gain there that can't be learned fast via this forum or browsing Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks,

questions concerning DD should be addressed in the thread Scarlet has begun for it:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,199937.0/topicseen.html

As it appears that the EAF is up and running again, issues people are having with EAF should be handled there; it's definitely WHOA* at this point...

I'm going to lock this thread as EAF is up and running again, and there is a separate thread for DD.

Thanks,

Betsy
KB Mod

*WHOA=What Happens on Another site, stays on that site....


----------

